# These flower events are the reason I no longer like pocket camp



## Cuka2cool (Apr 2, 2018)

I don?t like these events I get it once in a while, but I honestly want to enjoy my game without having to rush.  I feel like pocket camp used to calm me down not stress me.

Who else feels like that?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2018)

I do.  I feel like Nintendo wants to milk every cent out of this game as possible so they upped the amount of events.  It's quite exhausting to play so often out of fear I won't get the items in time.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 2, 2018)

It’s extremely disheartening &#55357;&#56877;


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 2, 2018)

TBH I don't mind the gardening events, it's the crafting-only events I dislike. Having this Mario event with 3 different types of mushrooms and so much stuff to craft in a limited amount of days stresses me out so badly and it's no fun. Also, with a maximum of 3 crafting spots (and I only have 2 because I'm too cheap to use my leaf tickets to buy the third lol) it can be tedious to wait for the items to finish crafting so you can craft more. I don't even want to display the Mario stuff but I feel like I need to craft it anyway before it's gone forever (I know there's a lil disclaimer saying limited time items might become available again in the future but as far as I know that hasn't happened yet).


----------



## Vonny (Apr 2, 2018)

Agreed 100%

But these events get us to play more and they won’t stop now because they found our weakness. Same with leaf ticket craft items.  We should all go on strike and give the app 1 star or something


----------



## kayleee (Apr 3, 2018)

I like the pace that they are releasing new content. I’m level 92 so I don’t have much else to do in the game when there isn’t an event occurring


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 3, 2018)

I haven't played Pocket Camp since the week it came out. I just didn't see the point in doing repetitive tasks for villagers, I don't see the fun in that.  Then I heard that lots of things have been added and it's really fun now. I started playing again this week but the gardening event for Easter is not fun to me. I love the items you get but I'm just having a hard time getting into the game. What are other events they had? Were any of them more fun than this? I wanted so bad to get into Pocket Camp but I'm having a hard time doing so


----------



## Sowelu (Apr 3, 2018)

Planting, harvesting and watering is a lot quicker now, so there is plenty of time to complete the events. It's even easier to see what your friends have in their market boxes if you run out of time to fish and gather fruit. With the enhancements that Nintendo has made, you don't need to spend leaf tickets or play 24/7 to complete these events in time. 

Now, are these events a bit repetitive? Perhaps, but the items that you get are cool and get the creative juices flowing when it's time to change your campsite design. I also like to share creatures with friends during these events, and checkout what they are doing with their spaces as these events tend to drive more traffic to other player's campsites.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 3, 2018)

It’s not that I can’t complete the events I always do but I want to enjoy the game.  Not rush to finish events


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 4, 2018)

I feel those events are a lazy move, I suggest an event to where you play mini games to earn crafting items but you don’t use them to craft items. For example, the brake tapper.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 4, 2018)

I completely agree with that do something fun, I enjoyed the fishing tourney but I don’t want them to do it so much I grow bored of it


----------

